# Hungarian Dentistry



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

A friend has just returned from having dental work done in Hungary.

Work done was 21 crowns plus some bridging work and a root canal. 

Cost of flight from S Ireland was 600 Euro (could have been a bit cheaper but she wanted particular times).

Cost of dental treatment, plus 3 hour transfer from airport to clinic, plus hotel for 5 nights (not sure if this included food) was 5,000 Euro.

Total 5,600 Euro. 

Price quoted for having the work done in S Ireland was 50,000 Euro.

She only got back on 9th Aug but, so far, is absolutely pleased with her treatment.

Also, apparently she can claim about 20% back in tax (not sure how this works and may not apply to UK).

Worth considering if you need some extensive dental work.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

morning folks ,


50000 euros  

norm


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

I was quoting the figures I was told by my wife, she had just finished a phone conversation with the person who'd had the treatment. Apparently the quote was 40,000 Euros not 50,000 - my mistake. That still seems somewhat high to me but I won't be in any position to clarify amounts for a while. The point is that it is vastly cheaper to get such treatment abroad. I understand that Poland is another destination for those seeking good, but cheap, dental treatment, luckily my own gnashers are fine at the mo'.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

One of our vets is Romanian and her cousin is a dentist there the work o n her teeth is/appears to be excellent so would say look there as well


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Met lots of people from UK when we were touring Poland that go to Poland just for dental treatment.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've heard that it is very good. What would worry me is going by plane to have it done. My understanding is that flying after extensive dental work is not always a good move. There can be problems with changes of cabin pressure and the newly-sealed teeth and gums.

No problem by motorhome however !

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I'll bet her mouth waters every time she sees a Goulash now as well.

Pete.

I'll get me coat


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I thought it said Hungarian dysentery. I really must use my reading glasses.

Andy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The only problem with such things done overseas, even in Europe, is that IF it goes wrong and needs sorting out in the UK it is not done in the same way as the UK and I believe that, if you have had medical work done, the NHS would not be liable to sort out e.g. infection or similar if needed at a later date.......

As I said 0- I do not know, but think that is what I read somewhere - someone will know the definitive answer I am sure....

Dave

NHS Choices says to ensure that you have full English documentation on completion as otherwise aftercare cannot be given as there are so many different procedures for e.g. crowns or bridges.....


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Quick update. Just spoken to her husband. All is fine. No infections or other complications. She's pleased as punch.


----------

